# Picatinny rail question



## brihard (5 Apr 2006)

With the focus on urban operations we've been seeing in the reserves over the past few years, the discrepancies between the kit that reserves and regs have available for training purposes has become even more apparent. My unit has a relatively loose policy on weapon accessories- if it's genuinely functional, you can use it as long as there's no modification to the weapon, and noone will give you any grief about it.

With that in mind, a while ago I picked up an INova T3 flashlight, vertical foregrip, and length of picatinny rail to mount on the handguards of my rifle when we do training for which the gear is appropriate; notably, OBUA and the like. Unfortunately, I've discovered that the 'universal' picatinny rail was designed for American spec handguards, which I can only assume must have a 7/8" spacing between the vents in the handguard, whereas as best as I can determine with the ruler on my gerber, the C7 has 20mm spacing. The unfortunate result is that now I can only fit one of the three mounting plugs on the rail into my handguard at any given time.

Due to the brutal customs brokerage fees UPS hit me with for brining the part into the country, it's not feasible to return it for a refund; I'm still out fourty bucks. I'm looking for any suggestions on a Canadian Tire solution to this. I've got all kinds of tools available, plus dremel and drill press. I just need a good idea for a solid mounting alternative that would be easily removable. I've got about an inch and a half of wolid rail material I can work with for placing a new 'plug' to go in the hanguard vent holes; I just need to figure out a solid way to jury rig a mount without compromising the integrity of the polymer material.

Right now I'm thinking a simple metric machine screw and washer inside the handguard that would thread into a nut on the rail, but if anyone has a better idea, please throw them my way. Alternatively, if anyone knows where I could get a length of rail that will DEFINITELY fit on a C7A1 handguard, without me having to order it from the states, please let me know.

Regards,

Brihard


----------



## Troopasaurus (5 Apr 2006)

www.canadiangunnutz.com ... go to the exchange forum and look for somebody selling some AR15 handguards then you could just swap out the handguard on the C7 with your own... just an option that should work; not to mention being more simple than attaching the rail every time.
.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Apr 2006)

The only "easy" on and off rail that is sturdy for the C7 series is the KAC M5RAS --not really available in Canada


----------



## KevinB (5 Apr 2006)




----------



## brihard (5 Apr 2006)

Damn, I'll have to Canadian Tire it then... Ah well, I'm sure I'll devise something that will hold.

Why the wink there, KevinB?


----------



## Garry (5 Apr 2006)

Brihard,

I'm not touching the concept of modifying a DND weapon.

However, I will let you know that to avoid brokerage fees (and concur, they're horrendous) always ship via USPS (Unirted States Postal Service). Good service so far, shipped lots.

Cheers-Garry


----------



## brihard (5 Apr 2006)

Unfortunately TDI arms does not ship USPS. You're absolutely correct though- I'll endeavour to shop only from places that do in the future. As a clarification, I'm not talking of modifying the weaposn whatsoever- I just want to modify my rail so I can screw it into the vent holes on the handguad. The regs going overseas have issued kit that does this job, for mounting a foregrip and a flashlight, but as a reservist it's not made available to me, so for OBUA training purposes I'd like to have that as an option. Train as you fight, and all that...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Apr 2006)

Is changing the hand guard really a permanent mod?  I don't think so.  Anyway also another way to avoid brokerage fees is to have them ship it as a gift.

Right back at ya Kev ;D


----------



## KevinB (6 Apr 2006)

From my understanding deployed rules have been no permament mods or mods that change the characteristics of the weapon (so no removing metal - noth that I coudl figure out why you'd want to) and no changing barrels (i.e. if your issued a C8 - no adding a C8CQB upper to it... unless its is issue as well)


----------



## brihard (9 Apr 2006)

I think I just found a rail from MarStar that would work- I can't beleive I forgot to check those guys before I ordered from TDI.

D'oh.


----------



## jonathan_power (28 Jun 2008)

what is the rail on C7A1/A2
it isnt picatinny right?
is it a regular weaver rail or is it a rail completly unique to the rifle?


----------



## brihard (29 Jun 2008)

If you're referring to the rail on top of the rifle, it's a Weaver standard, but not M1913 std. Picatinny. It's a proprietary dimension to the Diemaco (now Colt Canada) C.F. production rifles. All weaver accessories will fit it, but some using the more specific Picatinny standard will not. As I recall, the difference has 
to do with the cross slots in the rail. That said, most accessories still fit.

Many C7A2s now have a rail mounted on the bottom hand guard for the Cadex foregrip. That one, I believe, IS an M1913 Picatinny standard rail. The Triad mount on the front sight is also an M1913 rail.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Jun 2008)

"Many C7A2s now have a rail mounted on the bottom hand guard for the Cadex foregrip. That one, I believe, IS an M1913 Picatinny standard rail. The Triad mount on the front sight is also an M1913 rail."

Junk and junk.  The rail add-on, on the bottom of the handguard can and has fallen off and is flimsy and the front rail mount is just an abomination.


----------



## KevinB (29 Jun 2008)

C7A2's may or may not have M1913 Pictainny rail or Weaver flattop -- Diemaco/Colt Canada now only makes M1913 uppers -- so it depends on if the upper is new production ro a refrubed C7A1 in green bling.

Loctite the lower rail (however attaching anything to plastic handguards a recpie for disater anyway)

TRIAD-I is indeed JUNK.


----------



## brihard (30 Jun 2008)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> C7A2's may or may not have M1913 Pictainny rail or Weaver flattop -- Diemaco/Colt Canada now only makes M1913 uppers -- so it depends on if the upper is new production ro a refrubed C7A1 in green bling.
> 
> Loctite the lower rail (however attaching anything to plastic handguards a recpie for disater anyway)
> 
> TRIAD-I is indeed JUNK.



Interesting, I didn't know the new ones were all M1913. Thanks for the correction. And I never claimed the Triad or the handguard rail weren't junk.   Just telling the guy what they are. I'd prefer a RAS any day.


----------



## acen (4 Jul 2008)

I know its probably a little late now, but i ordered me 5/8 on center rail (also look for reinforced handguard, some call it that) from TDI arms. Works fine for me as a lowly reservist. I also picked up a vert grip and quick disconnect flashlight mount from them while I was at it. They shipped USPS to me a few months ago.


----------

